# Online Rubik's Cube solver



## ruwix (Oct 23, 2017)

I have completely rewritten my old Rubik's Cube solver which is available here: 
https://rubiks-cube-solver.com/

The new version has got a new UI and it's translated to many languages. It's great tool to find algorithms and to play online.

Try the 2x2 and the Pyraminx solvers too and let me know your opinion.


----------



## MiaSponseller (Oct 27, 2017)

Can you make a megaminx solver? It looks great!


----------



## ruwix (Oct 28, 2017)

CubeStack_Official said:


> Can you make a megaminx solver? It looks great!


No, there would be so many fields to color and people wouldn't really use it anyway. Maybe a Skewb solver, but not in the near future...


----------

